# Fake TEST 250?



## ReturningPro (Apr 12, 2017)

How can I tell if a bottle of test is fake?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 12, 2017)

you cant..Its a glass bottle and oil..How can anyone know if its got hormone?


----------



## ReturningPro (Apr 12, 2017)

usually by combination of labels, companies, lot # etc


----------



## ReturningPro (Apr 12, 2017)

I always got my stuff from the Pharmacy but now I see so much stuff that I had never seen back in the day.


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 12, 2017)

You cant tell by the labels.  I have seen ugly cheap ass labels on good stuff.  Get it tested or if you take it, get your bloods done in a few weeks.  Didn't see the lab name either.


----------



## Jaydub (Apr 12, 2017)

Those days of lot numbers and label checking are pretty much history. Used to check Q.V. labels, and lot numbers but now with ugls that's not the case. Shit, lots of labs don't even bother with lot numbers, or if they do it's for show. Same with expiration dates. They aren't always pin point accurate


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 12, 2017)

How about this?


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks clean!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 12, 2017)

Put it in the fridge ovenite, if Test Cyp is in the bottle crystals will form.  If nothing forms you have just oil in a vial.....


----------



## Seeker (Apr 12, 2017)

What's the problem? It says right on the vial. Not fake.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 12, 2017)

If you buy it online its real. You should gain 50 lbs in 2 weeks.


----------



## bronco (Apr 12, 2017)

Pin it and get bloods


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 12, 2017)

ReturningPro said:


> usually by combination of labels, companies, lot # etc





ReturningPro said:


> I always got my stuff from the Pharmacy but now I see so much stuff that I had never seen back in the day.



It's not like the good old days. Underground Labs pop up one day close the next. Scammers abound. Lot numbers don't mean jack shit.  Just gotta get with someone you can  trust and see who they are using.



motown1002 said:


> How about this?
> View attachment 3789



Okay that's just ****ing funny.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Apr 12, 2017)

Pin that shit and go get a bloods  !!!!!


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Apr 12, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Put it in the fridge ovenite, if Test Cyp is in the bottle crystals will form.  If nothing forms you have just oil in a vial.....



Will the freezer test work for sus or any other ? And does it only work for cyp ? Never thought of that hmm .....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 13, 2017)

I thought the freezer thing wasn't accurate?


----------



## bugman (Apr 13, 2017)

Not accurate for dosing, but to show there is something dissolved..   unless you count the crystals.   Test 250 has 250 crystals.  Test 400 has 400 crystals.  So on and so forth. 

Let us know how many you have.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Apr 13, 2017)

Hahahah , I just ask cause I posted not to long ago mine did crystal up actually so I wasn't sure if that was a way to tell or not I don't have any doubt it's bunk s@$# just wondering if that was true


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 13, 2017)

Any compound with the right solvent added can allow for crystals to form when introduced to the cold.  So yes on Sust as its made with _Benzyl benzoate, which is a solvent.  Deca, Test E, EQ would require a solvent added in order to grow crystals...._


----------



## Milo (Apr 13, 2017)

I love when he gets all scientific n shit.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 13, 2017)

bugman said:


> Not accurate for dosing, but to show there is something dissolved..   unless you count the crystals.   Test 250 has 250 crystals.  Test 400 has 400 crystals.  So on and so forth.
> 
> Let us know how many you have.


 They're hard as fuk to count though, they all look so similar.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 13, 2017)

It's probably test hoaxonoate


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 13, 2017)

stonetag said:


> They're hard as fuk to count though, they all look so similar.



They are like snowflakes (not democrats) but no two are the same.  Easier to keep track that way.


----------



## PFM (Apr 13, 2017)

I resist answering a question with a question, but why would you procure a product from some you don't trust? 

Cyp should "spider web" in a cold place. Refrigerate, if it grows shards gently warm it in a skillet shaking often and pin that shit. Keep away from exterior walls and cold places.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 13, 2017)

That's very very fake


----------



## FRITZBLITZ (Apr 16, 2017)

motown1002 said:


> How about this?
> View attachment 3789


I know what your dealing with so I can help. 1 labels mean nothing unless its TRUE pharm! my guy has pharmy labels with small print and looks so pharmy but I know it's not because of THE PRICE! You have 2 options if you havn't delt with supplier:
LAB test if you go to a community college they'll do it almost for free a bit of green to a grad student is your fee.
#2 cook it to make sure their are no Bio hazard shit in it and pin then then get bloods but this still is not a great rout bcause everyone reacts to something slightly different. But it ****ing says NOT FAKE I have never seen that on even the grungiest UGL which makes me think FAKE? or who the fukk cooked it?#3 If you have alot get it tested. If it's a $25 purchase give it to a friendamy and see what happens. alot of guys will just pin it and get bloods with AIDS but my life is better than few $$ at least cook it for the aids


----------



## 2easy13 (May 4, 2017)

At that point the only thing u can do is take it for 4 weeks and see if u get results. If you don't then you will know that your gear is bunk.  The worst thing that could happen is it could be grapeseed oil which isn't bad for you. You just won't get any results at all.  I would stick to amps and find a better source.


----------



## 2easy13 (May 4, 2017)

i would just trash it


----------



## timecode2 (May 6, 2017)

Did you just order online or something? was it via a card transaction? if they answer to both of those is yes, I would indeed question the legitimacy.

Generally speaking unless its from a pharmacy with a prescription, I assume its fake/underdosed and work out from people i know whether a companies own brew is coming through with results via blood work - and results, if i feel its worth a try ill get some and do bloods. Im currently on TRT so doing my bloods regularly now to make sure the stuff im getting is doing the right thing


----------



## therealkozmo (May 7, 2017)

unfortunately freezer test doesn't work


----------



## ReturningPro (May 8, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's not like the good old days. Underground Labs pop up one day close the next. Scammers abound. Lot numbers don't mean jack shit.  Just gotta get with someone you can  trust and see who they are using.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay that's just ****ing funny.





Ok, thanks ladies !!!!  LMAO!


----------



## Helix (May 11, 2017)

Let me know what you find out. I got same shit. same lot#. same exp date. I also got "tren" from them. I suspect shit.


----------



## juuced (May 24, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Put it in the fridge ovenite, if Test Cyp is in the bottle crystals will form. If nothing forms you have just oil in a vial.....


	I tried this and got no crystals.  Guess I have only oil bummer.


----------

